# اللهجة السعودية: منات الروح ولا طالت اسباب



## makala

’ما معنى ’منات الروح ولا طالت اسباب 

لا يانجوم الليل ماني بهاوي 
فرقها منات الروح ولا طالت اسباب 
ياناس حين القلب ماله مداوي 
غير الحبيب اللي له القلب طلاب


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا أفهم "متات الروح" على أنها "أمنية الروح"، أي ما تتمناه روح الشاعر
لست متأكدة من الجزء الثاني، ولكنني أظن، والله أعلم، أنه يعني "وإن طالت الأسباب" أي، وإن طالت الطرق المؤدية إلى الحبيب


----------



## makala

شكرا


----------



## Mejeed

(ولا طالت أسباب) ، ربما كان معناها (وما حصلت على أسباب) للقاء الحبيب .


----------



## malmerri

لا يا نجــوم الليـــل ماني بهـــــــــاوي ... فرقـى منـاة الروح ولو طالت أسباب
يا ناصحـيـن القلـب ما لــه مـــــداوي ... غيـر الحبيــب اللي لـه القلب طـــلاّب

مناة تعني المنيه وهي الرغبة اي رغبة روح الشاعر وقد تعني الموت اي موت روحه ايه امله الوحيد للعيش ولكن اغلب الظن هو الرغبه والتمني
لا طالت الاسباب اي وحتى وان طالت قائمة الاسباب وهذا يرجع للبت الاول مير الزمن له وقفة بين الاحباب اي قد تكون هناك اسباب تمنعهم من يكونا مع بعض


----------

